# Does your cat talk?Kitten Cat buttons about 7 months talking and playing



## Natspet (Sep 5, 2013)

My cat loves to talk. Kitten Cat Buttons talking - YouTube
Here picture where first got her


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is very cute!


----------



## Natspet (Sep 5, 2013)

THX your cats are lovely.


----------



## Kyo (Sep 13, 2013)

So cute!! My cat makes those little purry sounds when he wants my attention sometimes and when he's having what i call "His mad hour" lol 
Buttons is a wee cutie


----------



## Smudgencoco (Sep 14, 2013)

Very sadly our beautiful cat Pixxie had to go to kitty heaven a couple of weeks ago after being hit by a car. Devastated. From the day we got her at 8 weeks old we always said "hellooo!" As she woke up, entered rooms, climbed on our laps etc. After a very short time Pixxie started to do the same for our attention! It was a very clear and unmistakable "awoow". Visitors commented on it so it wasn't us being over imaginative with our interpretations of her meows!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Two of our three cats have been talkers. One of them ws a real chatterbox, and would follow me round the house commenting on everything I did, and like this one, would answer questions and respond to remarks that I made. Our present one is not quite so chatty, but does talk in response to comments, and will let us know if she has any complaints about the service - big time!

Both of them had/have different distinct words. Paco (now deceased) clearly said "miiiiiiiilk' and 'fiiiiiiiish' as well as 'aaoow' (hello) and 'naaaow' (now), ' naaa' (no), and a little chirp which obviously meant 'oooh, sardines, yes please!'.

This present one isn't quite so pleasant, being more of a demander - so we get 'foooood - naaaaaaow!, as well as 'miiiilk' - f she is refused any of these goodies she distinctly calls me 'swiiiiiiine'. She ask asks to be 'aawwwooot' (out). She has sounds for 'no' and 'yes', and 'yummy' (a sort of purringgrowlychirpy sound.

Our non-talking cat never made any sound at all - she didn't mew, and you could only tell she was purring by the vibration. The other two sound like little tractors, but she was silent. We never had her checked, but I suspect that she had a vocal fold anomaly. It could also explain why ever meal she ate (and she ate fast) cane back up in minutes. She managed to keep enough doen to stay healthy and lived to eighteen, when we sadly had to let her go because she had an accident jumping off the washing machine and broke her spine.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww I love chatty cats hence being enslaved by two siamese.


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

How cute! Gorgeous cat  Mia talks a lot too, I always go "miaaaaa!" To her and she does it back ha :001_tt1:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

My cat Pasha is my first chatty one.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Aww thats so sweet. Loki is very chatty, and 'answers back' if i tell him no. Hes also a chirruper, and often wanders round muttering to himself as he goes about his business!


----------

